# where have all the grapplers gone?



## The MMA kid! (Jan 10, 2006)

where are all the grapplers??

it is like everyone is in to the stand-up fighting on this site! come on grapplers! i need some advice!!!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

There are not many around MMA Kid, but certainly ask the questions and you will find many who will try and answer them for you


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 10, 2006)

is there a place where they all reside? other than Bullshido.com...


----------



## Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> is there a place where they all reside? other than Bullshido.com...



LOL! 

Stick around, we will get them here, sooner or later


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2006)

You can try Sherdog. We've got a few here, but they tend to post in cycles. More active grapplers posting here will bring in more active grapplers posting here. (Hope that makes sence)


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 10, 2006)

There are lots of good sites for grapplers out there.  That being said, I have seen some really good advice here so ask the questions...answers will follow.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 23, 2006)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> where are all the grapplers??
> 
> it is like everyone is in to the stand-up fighting on this site! come on grapplers! i need some advice!!!


 
I'm no expert, but maybe I can help. What is your question?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 23, 2006)

So... help build up more of us


----------



## lightwieght (Jan 28, 2006)

you found a grappler here. Most grapplers (as of late) post on jiujitsugear.com and mma.tv. I've been at it for a while now doing bjj so maybe I can give you some tips?


----------



## green meanie (Jan 28, 2006)

I have an extensive grappling background. Others, like Andrew Green, also has excellent advice to offer. What would you like to know?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2006)

If you need help on something or are interested in something, ask away.
There are actually quite a few people here with extensive grappling
backgrounds.  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## bignick (Jan 28, 2006)

As other's have said, there are many here with grappling experience, I've done grappling and entered submission tournaments and stuff, but I don't list "grappling" as an art of mine.  Try to start some discussions and see who comes out of the woodwork..


----------



## SAVAGE (Jan 29, 2006)

Judoka here!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 29, 2006)

You won't know if you don't ask. Start a thread!


----------



## ace (Jan 30, 2006)

If there is a question I can help you with I will.


----------



## Aaron Fields (Jan 31, 2006)

I am a grappler and nothing else, 34 years old 17 on the mat.  What is the question?  My background is a meji period jujutsu, judo (though a considered a Russian style judoka,) and sombo which I started while living in the Eastern Block.  I have dabled in some freestyle and Mongolian folk wrestling while living there.  Ask away and I'll answer the best I can.  

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
Sea-Town Sombo
www.seattle-jujutsu


----------

